# Hinge release versus thumb button for spots and field archery



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

My opinion is- Pick one and stay with it. As you practice, so you will react in a high stress situation. You are training your brain to shoot the release. Everyone has a different method, you need to find yours. TRU Ball and Stan have thumb/hinge releases with similar handles.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Bikeman CU said:


> My opinion is- Pick one and stay with it. As you practice, so you will react in a high stress situation. You are training your brain to shoot the release. Everyone has a different method, you need to find yours. TRU Ball and Stan have thumb/hinge releases with similar handles.


I'm going to try and stay with the one release for now, using one of my hinges with click. I think thumb releases are great, but also thinking the hinge is the workhorse of target archery not having to worry as much about developing bad habits, punching release. I love Tru Ball products and customer service. Stan also makes fine products. Thanks Bikeman CU.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Others probably have this as well, but TruBall does have the GOAT, which can be converted back and forth between being a hing and thumb trigger, but I've read the hinge mode isn't the smoothest. Still, they're hitting the used market on occasion now, might be worth picking one up to see if you like it in both modes, then if so another to have two release types with the exact same handle/grip.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Just my experience with using more than one release: I discovered that wanting to switch back and forth between different releases indicated that I didn't really like either one very much. I shot a hinge for a brief period after learning the surprise release with an Evolution. The Evo was my main release, but decided to try a hinge kind of on a lark just to see what the fuss was all about. 

I even shot both in my pouch for a while and eventually, while neither one gave any particular trouble in terms of making it go off, etc., I did find myself with an urge to switch to one after a while and then back after another while.

Much later, it turned out to be a symptom of not shooting very well with handheld releases in general, for reasons I'm still not 100% sure of. The urge to make me want to go to the other one for a while was I was just tired of hanging onto the original one. But that wasn't solved by the switch and eventually I'd just want to go back again.

It wasn't until I went to a wrist strap release that I figured out that my suspicions about not liking handhelds were confirmed. It wasn't hinge vs tension-style, it was more I preferred a wrist-strap style over hanging onto something in my hand. I got a Like Mike and that's where I've been ever since; never went back to my handhelds.

That's a little different of a case, but it's something worth paying attention to. If you shoot a particular release style for a while and it begins to bug you and you switch to another type.... and rinse/repeat, there's a possibility you don't like either of them.

And you might think about trying a third type altogether. You might discover one that doesn't bug you at all and you never think about it at full draw again. That's what a Like Mike strapped to my wrist is - I just don't think about it being there ever at all anymore like I always used to do with a hand held. somehow that thing in my hand was just always on my mind. But the LM eliminated that completely. I just pull through my shot, hang up the bow and then head to the woods behind the bale to find the arrow afterwards, in my normal way...

lee.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Others probably have this as well, but TruBall does have the GOAT, which can be converted back and forth between being a hing and thumb trigger, but I've read the hinge mode isn't the smoothest. Still, they're hitting the used market on occasion now, might be worth picking one up to see if you like it in both modes, then if so another to have two release types with the exact same handle/grip.


Same here about the Goat, not so well accepted by many.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you shoot really steep field courses the button can score better, bit it takes a lot of discipline in my experience.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Try setting up a pair of identical releases. One with a click and one without. 

Same “speed” on both.

Incorporate the click into your shot process. 

Things to check for:

1. Never rip through the click hinge without achieving the click in your normal process.

2. Never let the click make you flinch. 

3. Always “grip” the release EXACTLY the same way — regardless of which one you happen to pick up.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a matching set of Stan SX-3 and Black Jack I also have too many releases at this time. I would like to try the Tru Ball Execution, but that is part of the problem. I have been spending too much time trying new releases. Thanks for the postings.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

grantmac said:


> If you shoot really steep field courses the button can score better, bit it takes a lot of discipline in my experience.


Thanks for the Tip grantmac. I have heard or read somewhere that the button can be better if in higher wind situations. I'm not really sure why and guessing it's easier to get to go off than hing in wind?


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Shogun1 said:


> Try setting up a pair of identical releases. One with a click and one without.
> 
> Same “speed” on both.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying Shogun. 1. I get to my click while settling into anchor getting it out of the way. 2. If I flinch I know I should let down. 3. Good point and I try to duplicate grip on matching releases. I am interested in hearing more on practice methods when using, methods in competition and benefits. I was thinking of either doing what you are saying, or setting one identical release with standard click and another with fast click. How would you practice with both releases, how would you shoot or which one would you shoot in competitions etc. etc. I would like to make sure I am doing something that's purposeful practice and have a game plan for competitions. Thanks Shogun.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

NoviceAddicted said:


> Thanks for the Tip grantmac. I have heard or read somewhere that the button can be better if in higher wind situations. I'm not really sure why and guessing it's easier to get to go off than hing in wind?


I believe it's that little wait period with a hinge or possible accidental fire. Trigger and the release will fire.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks SonnyThomas.


----------



## tristansdeleon (Feb 1, 2019)

I shoot a Scott Ascent release which is highly adjustable and it is great for every discipline because at the end of the day it all comes down to technique and form so a hinge will alloy you to keep your good form in practice and in a tournament.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I spent lots of time trying to master back tension...never could get it down, probably because I couldn't keep from manipulating the hinge to get it to fire. Soooo never got a "surprise" release.

I guess I'm a prime candidate for P.A.....Punchers Anonymous. We meet regularly.

"Hi, I'm CarlosII and I'm a puncher."

(BTW Sonny, I love my G.O.A.T.  )


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, my Jet Black is out in our hay field somewhere. Had it right up past my eyeballs. Decent one day or decent and rotten in the same day. Start a practice session and can't hit the board side of a barn. Give up, drive tacks at 20 yards. Next day the same thing all over again, just at different times. And like in the other post I gave in another Thread, all my hinges are going up for 4 sale. All going to this weekend's 3D for starters......

Dang, Chuck, I'm a member even with a hinge.

Chuck, the Goat does real well as a thumb release, but not as a hinge. Okay, the bale, or head of a hinge stays in place and the handle moves. With the Goat the head is solid to the handle.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

A button is only better than a hinge if YOU shoot a button better than a hinge. I thought this was true for everyone, it’s not. I subscribed to it and wondered why I couldn’t shoot lights out with my wise choice. Problem is, in my case, it’s only good for one thing. Fast shots. 

If I want a fast shot (hunting) then the button is what I need. If I want a perfect 12 ring on the Fox at 40 yards shot then the hinge with no click is what I need. I shoot a trufire sear and have a 2 smooth I use both very well. I like the three finger grip l, but I like the two moon head on the 2smooth. I plan on getting a Scott ascent and having both worlds come together. I assume I won’t be needing another hinge after the ascent (for now). 

Point is, if you want to know if a button works better in competition for you the only way to find out is to try it. I don’t agree that practicing with a hinge means you should shoot a button in competition. If you shoot a hinge lights out in practice, then do the same thing in competition. Keep it simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

I had a problem with releases until I found the one that just works for me. I would not recommend a two finger hinge to most folks, but it just works for me. I have three now and know them well. I have never had a problem in the wind. My one and only shot on game (not much of a hunter) I used what I know. Clean shot, clean kill.

Releases are like women. If you have a few, you'll always have problems. If you find one that works most of the time, you'll eventually figure out how to make it work all the time. It takes dedication through the rough spots, but it will smooth out eventually.


-B


----------

